# Toddler strangled by mother's python



## News Bot (Apr 27, 2010)

*Published On:* 27-Apr-10 12:30 AM
*Source:* NewsCore via NEWS.com.au

PREGNANT mother and her live-in boyfriend arrested on charges of third-degree murder.

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## naledge (Apr 27, 2010)

This should be titled:

Irresponsible mother kills baby, python blamed.

amirite?


----------



## cris (Apr 27, 2010)

naledge said:


> This should be titled:
> 
> Irresponsible mother kills baby, python blamed.
> 
> amirite?


 
No the python killed the baby, but its entirely the parents fault. Its hard to know if the python was used as a murder weapon or if they were just really stupid, either way they should be sterilised so they dont futher pollute the gene pool.


----------



## thals (Apr 27, 2010)

Irresponsible "parents" and "people" in general! Makes me sick to think an innocent child lost their life due to their own parents carelessness and irresponsibility


----------



## naledge (Apr 27, 2010)

thals said:


> Irresponsible "parents" and "people" in general! Makes me sick to think an innocent child lost their life due to their own parents carelessness and irresponsibility


 
At least it doesn't have to grow up in a family that pathetic. I suppose that's a bit of a plus.


----------



## thals (Apr 27, 2010)

No death is ever a plus in spite of clear low-lives in this situation. I really hope the law comes down on them hard even though true justice seems to be somewhat of a myth in today's society.


----------



## coree2009 (Apr 27, 2010)

its junkies like that shouldnt have pythons that big now the rest of the us will suffer.... i think that to have snakes of that size should be a higher class pet not so easy for junkies to geta hold of.


----------



## Sterlo (Apr 27, 2010)

Damn people stay up early these days 
But i am in agreeance with coree2009 people should undertake a course or something if they want a boa.
Hope the parents get life in jail!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Slats (Apr 27, 2010)

Link wasn't working for me, heres another
Parents charged over Toddler Death


----------



## diamondgal79 (Apr 27, 2010)

thats just so sad for both the baby and the snake which no doubt is a belt by now. 
I agree there should be a tougher system to own such animals but in this case it would not have made any differance as the snake was not registered.


----------

